# Atlantis' repop of the ol' Aurora Cheyenne Helicopter



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Aurora/Atlantis Cheyenne



Quick and simple build from 60-year-old molds!











The resin base is by True Details.


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

Very nice work. I vaguely remember this one when discussion of the Army's attack helicopter was being done. Your's came out very nicely. I do like the base too.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Great build - fun seeing some of these old models back!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very nice job, John. I also like the base, too.


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice job John.

Phillip1


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

That looks super!

I love the idea behind the Cheyenne, that it is more of a true "helicopter fighter" than just a mud-mover. I find it interesting that the new Army programs have entries that are either tilt rotors or compound jobs, like the AH-56. Who'd have thought that speed was important? Oh, wait...

On another note, it's always awesome to see some old plastic get built, vs. the "newest and bestest". Great job on a great choice of subject!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

SJF said:


> Very nice job, John. I also like the base, too.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Hey! ...an Artist "can" do something with crayons!


----------

